# Eclipse zeigt Fehler in Projekt und kompiliert nicht



## Maxim6394 (21. Apr 2014)

Da sind mehrere Projekte bei mir in eclipse wo angezeigt wird dass sie Fehler enthalten und wenn ich versuche sie zu starten, startet es nur die Version die schon vorher vorhanden war und compiled den code nicht neu. Ich seh da nirgendwo einen Fehler, alle Dateien scheinen fehlerfrei zu sein aber er will es trotzdem nicht compilen. Wenn ich es versuche kommt immer die Meldung dass das Projekt fehler enthalten würde, ich geh auf fortfahren und dann startet er nur das schon vorhandene Programm.
Ich glaub das Problem besteht seit mein PC heute gecrasht ist.
Was kann man da machen?


----------



## JavaMeister (21. Apr 2014)

Hallo,

du müsstest die Probleme beheben und anschließend das Programm neu starten.

Gruß,

JM


----------



## turtle (22. Apr 2014)

Und mal die Fehlermeldung(en) posten


----------

